# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Philadelphia Museum of Art - Collections Manager for Offsite Storage

## JasonO

http://aam-us-jobs.careerwebsite.com/jobseeker/job/25723114




Philadelphia Museum of Art*Collections Manager for Offsite Storage*Apply Now
PrintSaveShare


*Description*Under the direction and in support of the Director of Registration, the Collections Manager for Offsite Storage oversees the stewardship of the collection housed in the offsite storage facility.  The Collections Manager is responsible for recording and facilitating all movement of the art objects into, within, and out of the offsite storage facility.  He/she is responsible for maintaining records for location and documenting location changes at the facility in the collections management system (TMS).  He/she oversees and assists curators, conservators, and art handlers in the physical movement of the art housed at the facility.  The position also provides oversight for movement of works of art for photography projects and student/scholar access to works of art at the facility.  In collaboration with the Facilities & Operations department, the Collection Manager monitors and reports on building conditions as it relates to the storage of the art.  In addition to collection management, the position has registrar and art handling responsibilities.  He/she is the day-to-day management presence at the facility.  At present, additional collections are being prepared to move to Offsite Storage and the Collections Manager is an integral part of the team for planning and implementing the move.


*Requirements*Qualifications include a BA/BS degree in a related field (advanced degree preferred) and a minimum of five years registrar or collections management or art warehouse experience.  Qualified candidates will have proven collection cataloging experience, strong organizational and risk assessment skills, and exceptional attention to detail and accuracy while handling large amounts of sensitive data.  Must possess the ability to work in environment with multiple and changing priorities.  Strong computer skills with experience in collections management software necessary.  Good knowledge of art handling procedures and a valid drivers license with good driving record needed.
Work is performed primarily at the offsite art storage facility, but position must be able to access all public and staff areas.  Work requires movement throughout the building, often working alone.  Physical effort requires frequent walking, standing, stooping, and bending, lifting (up to 75 pounds), climbing (ladders), kneeling, and squatting.  Must be able to use (or be trained to use) forklift and other equipment necessary to access works of art.  Position is an emergency responder and has 24/7 on-call status.
To apply, please attach a cover letter and resume to submit with your application.


*Job Information*Location:Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 19130, United StatesJob ID:25723114Posted:November 12, 2015Position Title:Collections Manager for Offsite StorageCompany Name:Philadelphia Museum of ArtJob Function:Registrar/Collections ManagementEntry Level:NoJob Type:Full-TimeMin Education:BA/BS/UndergraduateMin Experience:5-7 Years

----------

